# Cool Stuff in Australia



## BrownBox (Nov 16, 2012)

Would you believe that this all started after watching the "Foodmatters" dvd? A stiff uppercut and and a strong coffee later, we realised that life just doesn't have to be complicated, and as a wise man once said - "you don't have to change everything you do, just stand in the way of goodness."

We quickly found that putting ourselves in the way of good things was a little harder than we anticipated. The brush turkeys liked our garden just a bit too much, and finding the products we wanted, was at times challenging. (who would have thought it was that hard to find a Lunette here in Australia, even if it was just to make gourmet sorbet shapes)

The Brown Box Gift Company was born in a traffic jam, after one of those typical moral dilemma moments - does one open the window for air (and accept the noise and chunky fumes) or does the air conditioning get turned on at the delight of the fuel companies. Standing in the way of goodness isn't being parked on the M1, and it should be an easy, accessable choice, for all of us. Including the brush turkeys.

Luckily there are plenty of great resource out there, and The Brown Box Gift Company is right at your fingertips as one of those resources.

If we can help you in any way, it would be a pleasure!

Find out more stuff: thebrownboxgiftcompanyDOTcom


----------

